# Custom fiberglass work of mine



## skull elco

This is just some of the custom fiberglass work that i have done let me know what you think.


----------



## Psycho631

:0 Im lovin it homie, how much somthing like that go for?


----------



## ILUVMY82

shit looks tight


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 27 2008, 08:07 PM~12539725
> *:0  Im lovin it homie, how much somthing like that go for?
> *


Thanks man that boxes sold for $400 not pianted and the dash is mine but i did a dash for the elco that the box is in for $600 i well put some pics of it up tomorrow.


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Dec 27 2008, 08:18 PM~12539811
> *shit looks tight
> *


Thanks alot bro.


----------



## gzking

I like The work Looks very Nice . Any other pics of youe elcamino ?


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 27 2008, 09:30 PM~12540564
> *I like The work Looks very Nice . Any other pics of youe elcamino ?
> *


This is my elco


----------



## gzking

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Dec 27 2008, 09:35 PM~12540614
> *This is my elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ilike the color and the airbrushing Just right


----------



## ILUVMY82

weres the rest of the bumper


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 27 2008, 09:41 PM~12540695
> *Ilike the color and the airbrushing Just right
> *


Thanks man. :cheesy:


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Dec 27 2008, 09:43 PM~12540716
> *weres the rest of the bumper
> *


Im going to make the grille go all the way down like the late 70's lincolns


----------



## skull elco




----------



## ILUVMY82

like a grand prix? should start a build topic on ur elco so we could check it out


----------



## MR_RAGTOP

very nice loving it


----------



## skull elco

More pics of things im working on.


----------



## DEWEY

looks good


----------



## little chris

:thumbsup:


----------



## skull elco

Thanks for the ups every one


----------



## az71monte

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Dec 27 2008, 09:49 PM~12540779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice bro post pics of the grill when its ready


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Jan 4 2009, 12:59 AM~12599401
> *Nice bro post pics of the grill when its ready
> *


Thanks bro i well.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco

Thank bro.


----------



## Looney

i think da price on my build jus went up....nice work....i like da scullz :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 10 2009, 02:50 PM~12663478
> *i think da price on my build jus went up....nice work....i like da scullz :biggrin:
> *


Thanks alto bro.


----------



## 87aerocoupe

:biggrin: looks good bro


----------



## Cadillac Chris

:thumbsup:


----------



## skull elco




----------



## dirty_duece

nice work homie


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 16 2009, 03:33 PM~13019047
> *nice work homie
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## Beanerking1

hey bro can you post up the plaque you have. David never showed me the finished product. i was the designer for it.  :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Feb 16 2009, 04:04 PM~13019324
> *Thanks bro.
> *


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 16 2009, 08:22 PM~13022604
> *hey bro can you post up the plaque you have. David never showed me the finished product. i was the designer for it.   :biggrin:
> *


Here you go homie nice work.


----------



## Beanerking1

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse

Looking good


----------



## blacksmith

details details details. very good young grasshopper. it lookey a real gooood. WANNA SEE THA GRILLE!


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Feb 26 2009, 08:13 PM~13123031
> *details details details. very good young grasshopper. it lookey a real gooood. WANNA SEE THA GRILLE!
> *


Thanks homie the grille well be a few more months but i well post it up when its done.


----------



## gzking

what would be an average price to fiberglass the dash of my 86 elco ?? I would remove it all i would need is it to be glassed and bodyworked


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

Work came out really good Homie ... Maybe you can do it on the side ???


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Mar 3 2009, 10:23 AM~13164880
> *Work came out really good Homie ... Maybe you can do it on the side ???
> *


I do work on the side im just really busy rite now.


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Feb 16 2009, 05:29 PM~13018545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Nice


----------



## regalman85

yo skull elco wanna make a center console not like dont get me wrong thats tight but something more simple were i can put my switches in and maybe a couple of 6.9 i know to make it out of wood but when i get ready for fiber glass what steps do i need to take and how do i start to wrap it any help i would appreciate


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 14 2009, 04:17 PM~13281324
> *yo skull elco wanna make a center console not like dont get me wrong thats tight but something more simple were i can put my switches in and maybe a couple of 6.9 i know to  make it out of wood but when i get ready for fiber glass what steps do i need to take and how do i start to wrap it any help i would appreciate
> *


Hey bro just sand all the corners and edges of the wood so they are round then wrap it with fleece just make sure u pull it tight then after a couple of coats of fiberglass resin sand it smooth then bondo it after the bondo is sanded off its ready for piant if you do it right there should be almost no bondo left on it hope this helps homie.


----------



## regalman85

cool thanks dogg im gonna take a shot at it next weekend,thanks for the help :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 14 2009, 05:57 PM~13281867
> *cool thanks dogg im gonna take a shot at it next weekend,thanks for the help :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Let me know how it comes out man.


----------



## regalman85

fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 16 2009, 11:19 AM~13295130
> *fo sho :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## skull elco

something im working on


----------



## gzking

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Apr 30 2009, 03:08 PM~13745643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something im working on
> *


is that in the el co ??


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 30 2009, 09:37 PM~13750079
> *is that in the el co ??
> *


Sure is bro!


----------



## skull elco




----------



## gzking

gonna look good !! when you gonna bring that thing out ??


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 1 2009, 08:24 PM~13760400
> *gonna look good !! when you gonna bring that thing out ??
> *


Hopefully soon homie! :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco

Heres a dash im building.


----------



## gzking

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 4 2009, 08:39 PM~13785720
> *Heres a dash im building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


88-94 chevy truck ?? is that gonna have a crazy ass system in it ??


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 4 2009, 08:57 PM~13786026
> *88-94 chevy truck ?? is that gonna have a crazy ass system in it ??
> *


Its a 90' . Yep a bad ass system bro!


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Apr 30 2009, 04:08 PM~13745643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something im working on
> *


Woah craziness!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Psycho631

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KADILAKIN

ttt


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

NE THING NEW TO YOUR ELCO ?


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 30 2009, 09:47 AM~14045706
> *NE THING NEW TO YOUR ELCO ?
> *


Not yet dawg tryn 2 get some of my customers rides out the way!


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## skull elco




----------



## Coach Rob

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Oct 6 2010, 09:15 AM~18750230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH TO DO ONE FOR A64


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by BIG AL 310_@Jan 13 2011, 04:34 PM~19588375
> *HOW MUCH TO DO ONE FOR A64
> *


price depends on how u want it done that dash was $350


----------



## skull elco




----------



## angel85lx

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Jan 29 2011, 08:37 AM~19729315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that fiber up or just primer and painted.


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 4 2009, 08:39 PM~13785720
> *Heres a dash im building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro hat dash is looking sick. you ever though of using two part foam.. it is easy to work with and you can shape it into any thing..


----------



## gAldana23GUILTY

how much would u charge to do a 77 monte carlo i need da dash n back seat done


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jan 30 2011, 07:33 PM~19740407
> *is that fiber up or just primer and painted.
> *


Its fiberglassed


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Jan 30 2011, 08:05 PM~19740705
> *hey bro hat dash is looking sick. you ever though of using two part foam.. it is easy to work with and you can shape it into any thing..
> *


Most foam melts when the fiberglass resin hits it


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by gAldana23GUILTY_@Jan 31 2011, 09:56 PM~19752104
> *how much would u charge to do a 77 monte carlo i need da dash n back seat done
> *


That year monte has a 2 peace front dash i charge $250 for the top n the bottom is plastic so it could be sanded n painted n i charge $100 to sand n primer that ! I did 1 n my homies 75 monte ! What do u mean the back seat?


----------



## Justin-Az

Nice Work


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 06:49 PM~19760060
> *Nice Work
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Feb 1 2011, 06:30 PM~19759839
> *Most foam melts when the fiberglass resin hits it
> *


not this foam bro it is a two part foam mix.it get as hard as plastic. been using it for about ten years on installs. never breaks and is very light weight when done using on door panels and centers consoles..


----------



## Mrpiercings

How much to glass a 75 Caprice dash and Dash pad, plus fab it to except a 1.5 din radio in the stock position......


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 1 2011, 11:46 PM~19764042
> *not this foam bro it is a two part foam mix.it get as hard as plastic. been using it for about ten years on installs. never breaks and is very light weight when done using on door panels and centers consoles..
> *


Where can i buy that stuff n whats the name of it? I would like 2 try it out!


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Feb 2 2011, 02:24 AM~19764652
> *How much to glass a 75 Caprice dash and Dash pad, plus fab it to except a 1.5 din radio in the stock position......
> *


Do u have a pic that u can post up so i can get an idea of what i would b dealing with?


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Feb 2 2011, 06:36 AM~19765053
> *Do u have a pic that u can post up so i can get an idea of what i would b dealing with?
> *


the place is called stickie stuff 67 ave glendale.. bro he has every thing . this shit you can do any shape with it and it sands real easy .. come by the shop homie and i can show you. :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 2 2011, 06:53 AM~19765105
> *the place is called stickie stuff 67 ave glendale.. bro he has every thing . this shit you can do any shape with it and it sands real easy .. come by the shop homie and i can show you. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! I well have 2 stop by n check it out!


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Feb 2 2011, 08:41 AM~19765570
> *Thanks! I well have 2 stop by n check it out!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper38




----------



## skull elco




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ANY PICS OF THE GRILLE IN UR ELCO YET ?????????


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Dec 27 2008, 09:49 PM~12540779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn homie the front end looks badass


----------



## azmurh

CLEAN WORK HOMIE


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 23 2011, 01:39 PM~20403356
> *ANY PICS OF THE GRILLE IN UR ELCO YET ?????????
> *


Na bro sold the car!


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Apr 24 2011, 09:20 PM~20412403
> *CLEAN WORK HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: wait till i put up the pics of my homies trunk im glassing! :roflmao:


----------



## BIGBODY96

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Apr 28 2011, 02:51 PM~20441408
> *:biggrin: wait till i put up the pics of my homies trunk im glassing! :roflmao:
> *


HEY BRO HOW MUCH TO DO A DASH AND THE BACK TRAY FOR A 96 BIGBODY


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@May 5 2011, 07:06 PM~20493731
> *HEY BRO HOW MUCH TO DO A DASH AND THE BACK TRAY FOR A 96 BIGBODY
> *


Havnt really seen a fleetwood dash up close bro 2 c how hard it would b but starts about 500 and up!


----------



## BIGBODY96

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 7 2011, 05:52 PM~20504531
> *Havnt really seen a fleetwood dash up close bro 2 c how hard it would b but starts about 500 and up!
> *


right on homie thanks are you mobile


----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@May 9 2011, 06:25 PM~20517229
> *right on homie thanks are you mobile
> *


na bro work from home.


----------



## beanerman

:wow:


----------



## skull elco




----------



## beanerman

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 19 2011, 07:11 AM~20584482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :wow: :0


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by skull elco+May 19 2011, 10:11 AM~20584482-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-beanerman_@May 20 2011, 01:16 PM~20593213
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :wow:  :0
> *




X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 19 2011, 07:11 AM~20584482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino's Style

Came out nice bro.


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

:0


----------



## skull elco




----------



## lagrande

A loko how much to do the dash on a 83 chevy truck glassd up send pm plz thanx shipped to san antonio tx 78228


----------



## 619sandiegochargers

Hey wat material did u use to lay the fiberglass over when u just have it in the bare wood stage in the first pick of the trunk.....I'm trying to do mine on my 77 caprice


----------



## skull elco

619sandiegochargers said:


> Hey wat material did u use to lay the fiberglass over when u just have it in the bare wood stage in the first pick of the trunk.....I'm trying to do mine on my 77 caprice


I use fleece bro..... it works the best.


----------



## skull elco

lagrande said:


> A loko how much to do the dash on a 83 chevy truck glassd up send pm plz thanx shipped to san antonio tx 78228


Sorry bro I don't fiberglass anymore....


----------



## mrotero

Skull elco can u let me know what materials do I need to fiberglass dashes and rear,panels like where the rear speakers go on a town car


----------



## dalstunter

mrotero said:


> Skull elco can u let me know what materials do I need to fiberglass dashes and rear,panels like where the rear speakers go on a town car


fiberglassforums.com will make you a pro after you browse their site


----------



## mrotero

dalstunter said:


> fiberglassforums.com will make you a pro after you browse their site


Orale gracias homie


----------

